# Sour e-juice



## umzungu (16/2/17)

Hi,

I am looking for recommendations for sour juices.
Both fruit & candy but with a good sour note on them.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Stosta (16/2/17)

Will be interesting to see if anyone can find anything for you.

From what I can tell sour juices seem to be a really big thing overseas atm, wouldn't mind trying an "Apple Sourz" vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/2/17)

Nice thread @umzungu 
Am watching with interest

@Stosta - i agree on the apple sours vape. I do recall seeing an apple sours vape somewhere a while back. Cant remember now where it was. If i remember I will post.

I suspect the DIY experts would be able to whip up a nice fruity sour vape in no time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Will be interesting to see if anyone can find anything for you.
> 
> From what I can tell sour juices seem to be a really big thing overseas atm, wouldn't mind trying an "Apple Sourz" vape!





Silver said:


> Nice thread @umzungu
> Am watching with interest
> 
> @Stosta - i agree on the apple sours vape. I do recall seeing an apple sours vape somewhere a while back. Cant remember now where it was. If i remember I will post.
> ...


International sour juice are usually just sweet with a very light touch of sour. Even the DIY sour recipes I have tried, I found the same. Problem is, it is very difficult to make a really sour juice. Too much sour and everything becomes muted. And you do need some sweet to be able to taste the sour.

My best sour juice so far is my Whisky Sour. Still trying to get a good fruity sour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (16/2/17)

This is the one I have been eyeing out for a long time...

https://ejuicedirect.com/collections/premiumejuice/products/bubba-jug-by-ruthless-sour-green-apple

The only thing that has stopped me is the lack of a credit card or Paypal account.

Then I see there is this range as well...

https://ejuicedirect.com/collections/fresh-sour-drips

These are just the ones I have found that have "sour" in the name, I haven't even trolled through all the other ones that aren't specifically named sour. I would prefer local, but I don't recall seeing anything here for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Damon_Scholz (16/2/17)

I believe it's far eliquid or something in that line that has a lime green slushy it was really amazing for me. Got for sir vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (16/2/17)

Don't forget Nillsson's Demise buy @method1 
Quite enjoy this


method1 said:


> Nilsson's Demise:
> 
> FA coconut 2%
> INW Lime 1.5%
> ...


----------



## TommyL (16/2/17)

https://www.mmmixes.co.za/collections/mastery-range/products/lime-party
https://www.mmmixes.co.za/products/berry-nade

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vitblitz (16/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for sour juices.
> Both fruit & candy but with a good sour note on them.
> ...



Following, this is what im looking for too!

I have found this, but havent tried it yet.

*PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*

Sour Punch Drip The Hype This sweet then sour liquid is a perfect blend of strawberry and kiwi with a sweet watermelon surprise







http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-e-liquid/products/sour-punch-60ml?variant=34067144707

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (16/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Will be interesting to see if anyone can find anything for you.
> 
> From what I can tell sour juices seem to be a really big thing overseas atm, wouldn't mind trying an "Apple Sourz" vape!


I would go crazy for something like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Fuzz (16/2/17)

Try Sourlicious by VGod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudsOfEbola (16/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for sour juices.
> Both fruit & candy but with a good sour note on them.
> ...



I`m just tagging this thread for my own interest for now. I am new to DIY (3 months) and managed to somehow mash together a fairly decent sour mix which I am working on getting a little better (taste being subjective and wot-not).


----------



## Tockit (16/2/17)

Vape Africa sells a Apple sours flavour. i have not tried it myself personally.
https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/apple-sours-3mg-60-ml/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

